
What Your Brain Looks Like When It Solves a Math Problem - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/29/science/brain-scans-math.html?hpw&rref=science&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well
======
Mathnerd314
Paper:
[http://pss.sagepub.com/content/early/2016/07/19/095679761665...](http://pss.sagepub.com/content/early/2016/07/19/0956797616654912.abstract)

The results themselves are not particularly new though; he has been working on
similar studies for years. [http://act-r.psy.cmu.edu/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/2013/1...](http://act-r.psy.cmu.edu/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/cogs12068.pdf)

